# Modern Honolulu



## geist1223 (Jan 12, 2019)

We are currently at the Modern Honolulu. This is DRI's latest acquisition. It is a good location. Currently all Hotel Rooms. We have a partial Ocean View. Unfortunately not all the Rooms have balconies. We had a great view of the Friday Night Fireworks at the Hilton next door. They have started the conversion to Condos with partial kitchens. No oven. Will have 2 burner stove top, dish washer, full sized frig, and laundry in room. Similar to KBC. They are basically taking 3 hotel rooms and converting them to 2 Condos. They hope to be done in less than 18 months. We have learned to use the Bus System. For Seniors and Retired Military you can get an all day pass for $2.00. We took the Bus to near Diamond Head. Walked into Diamond Head Park and then hiked up to the Rim. We have walked all over Waikiki. Staff is friendly and helpful. We did the update. Pretty painless and no high pressure. Got $200 in Vouchers which paid all but $39 for our snorkel trip. Saw Mama Whales, Baby Whales, turtles, etc on the snorkel trip. Yesterday the person the sets up the free morning coffee by the Pool did not show or call (hope they are ok). As soon as the Restaurant by the Pool found out they started handing out free coffee. Largest Food Court we have ever seen at the Ala Moana Center. Tomorrow is a day of rest. Monday we do the Polynesian Center. Tuesday we fly home. We plan on coming back after the conversion is done. All in all a good trip.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 20, 2019)

Good to hear that you can get around fairly easy without a car.  The $35/day valet fee for parking is a killer.  I will be there on Jan 29.  I plan on using the bus or the trolley but I may have to rent a car for a day to head to the north shore to watch the surfing.

Gary



geist1223 said:


> We are currently at the Modern Honolulu. This is DRI's latest acquisition. It is a good location. Currently all Hotel Rooms. We have a partial Ocean View. Unfortunately not all the Rooms have balconies. We had a great view of the Friday Night Fireworks at the Hilton next door. They have started the conversion to Condos with partial kitchens. No oven. Will have 2 burner stove top, dish washer, full sized frig, and laundry in room. Similar to KBC. They are basically taking 3 hotel rooms and converting them to 2 Condos. They hope to be done in less than 18 months. We have learned to use the Bus System. For Seniors and Retired Military you can get an all day pass for $2.00. We took the Bus to near Diamond Head. Walked into Diamond Head Park and then hiked up to the Rim. We have walked all over Waikiki. Staff is friendly and helpful. We did the update. Pretty painless and no high pressure. Got $200 in Vouchers which paid all but $39 for our snorkel trip. Saw Mama Whales, Baby Whales, turtles, etc on the snorkel trip. Yesterday the person the sets up the free morning coffee by the Pool did not show or call (hope they are ok). As soon as the Restaurant by the Pool found out they started handing out free coffee. Largest Food Court we have ever seen at the Ala Moana Center. Tomorrow is a day of rest. Monday we do the Polynesian Center. Tuesday we fly home. We plan on coming back after the conversion is done. All in all a good trip.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2019)

To the OP, please write a review and take some photos and share them with us.
Thanks


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 20, 2019)

The Trolleys can be expensive. $25 for all day ticket. There is the Food run Trolley that is just $2 each way. Also you can save about $10 per day with self park across the street. There is a sky bridge. You can even get to Pearl Harbor and the Stadium with the Swap Meet by bus.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 24, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The Trolleys can be expensive. $25 for all day ticket. There is the Food run Trolley that is just $2 each way. Also you can save about $10 per day with self park across the street. There is a sky bridge. You can even get to Pearl Harbor and the Stadium with the Swap Meet by bus.


I talked with a customer service individual who also mentioned you could park across the street for $20 per night.  He also said that you could rent a car onsite if you needed a day trip.  the trolley is expensive on a daily basis but the week rate doesnt seem do bad.  thebus seems to be a cheaper snd faster option though.  i will see when i get there


----------



## SeattleAl (Jun 5, 2019)

I just got back from a stay there last week.

They tried real hard to get me to go to an update, including taking $200 off of the valet parking, but I declined.

I found the seating in the room to be really awful. The desk seat had a bad sag in it that made my butt sore after about 10 minutes of sitting. 
The couch thing was not comfortable at all for sitting and watching TV. It was meant to be a second bed in the room, I think.

The pre-arrival phone interview guy said he would request a microwave for the room. There wasn't one in the room I was given. It did have a mini-fridge that could keep Cokes cold, but I wouldn't trust it to keep leftovers overnight. The room has a Keurig machine it in. They give you four regular K-Cups, and four decafs.

I reserved an Ocean View King with Terrace Hotel room. I got a view of the Illikai, and the marina parking lot, with the ocean beyond that.

I was able to get a Senior Holo Card - the new transit smartcard that you can load via a website. The Senior card allows you to ride all day for $2, or one ride for $1.
You have to go to the Kalihi Transit Center to get one, but it's worth it if you go to Honolulu a lot.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 5, 2019)

How much are they selling for?. A Big Dollar Amount with High M/F. IMO.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 5, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> How much are they selling for?. A Big Dollar Amount with High M/F. IMO.



How much is what selling for? The Modern Honolulu is simply part of the DRI Hawaiian Collection. So if you purchase there you are simply purchasing DRI Hawaiian Collection Points not a Deeded Timeshare.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 5, 2019)

How much is an one bedroom villa oceanfront prime week selling for ? or OK How much (price) or how many DRI points are needed to exchange into a DRI Hawaiian Collection Resort. like The Modern Honolulu ?


----------



## Eileen A. (Jun 5, 2019)

Wondering how many Club Points it takes to stay there. 
Will this change when they finish turning the rooms into timeshare units?

Has anyone attended a presentation there yet?


----------



## SeattleAl (Jun 5, 2019)

Eileen A. said:


> Wondering how many Club Points it takes to stay there.
> Will this change when they finish turning the rooms into timeshare units?
> 
> Has anyone attended a presentation there yet?



My stay used 11853 points for an Ocean View King with Terrace Hotel. That was for 7 nights.


----------



## youppi (Jun 6, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> How much is an one bedroom villa oceanfront prime week selling for ? or OK How much (price) or how many DRI points are needed to exchange into a DRI Hawaiian Collection Resort. like The Modern Honolulu ?


See this post for the Modern Honolulu cost in points (current hotel room before conversion to timeshare)
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...r-added-to-rci-directory.290466/#post-2285247





For the complete list of all DRI resorts, check in my signature for Timeshares Reference Spreadsheet and in this spreadsheet go to DRI_Club section and look for 2019-2020 Members Directory


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks youppi for the chart nformation.


----------

